# Give me your best ideas for a daily planner



## SmithBuilt (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't have a smart phone, I don't really plan on getting one. I'm too abusive on phones.

I would like a planner to put on my laptop. It stays in the van most of the time anyways.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Outlook, & MS Maps or something similar

Outlook can be tied into CRM software, etc... as you grow, you can send emails, drag them into the calendar to mark appointments, use the task pane, etc...


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

SmithBuilt said:


> I don't have a smart phone, I don't really plan on getting one. I'm too abusive on phones.
> 
> I would like a planner to put on my laptop. It stays in the van most of the time anyways.


I felt the same way about buying a Blackberry. Not strong enough.
It is just as strong or stronger than any phone I have had before.
I have never had the battery go low after a full nights charge.
With the internet and email you can't go wrong.
I wouldn't want to work without one.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I've tried all the electronic ones and I always fall back to the most basic which is a calendar on a sheet of paper I keep with me during working hours. I can't find anything faster then writing it down with a pen and paper compared to running to a computer or fidling with a phone while I am talking to somebody.

This is what it looks like -


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What plan??


Wake up.
Go to work.
Work.
Go home.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I use the big Dayrunner...No batteries required.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have used Lotus Organizer since I've been using a computer...15-20 years. My life and work are on it and it is one of two things that get backed up daily.
It's extremely customizable and allows for all kinds of different applications.
Looks like a day planner on screen and has different printer options so you can print pages to fit different make hard cover organizers.


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm going to try this. Similar to Mike's suggestion. 

A homemade monthly planner that will fit in my pocket so I can have it with me all the time. I will keep "to do" notes on the left and still use OneNote for the major notes on each job. Actually haveing to write each task over each day may help me remember to actualy do them. Appointments on the right side. One page for each day. 

Here are two days on one page. I'm going to have a freind of mine that's in the print shop business print and bind a dozen to try.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Tim - only one suggestion, add at least 1 if not 2 blank lines below each time slot - it gives you a little more room to write on & helps prevent a 9am appointment from being missed because you looked & saw 10am

For the first week or so, you are going to have to force yourself to use it, until it starts becoming second nature


----------

